

Ask HN: What Unit Testing Framework do you use for C? - chasingsparks

(If someone with adequate karma for a poll wants to hijack this, I'd appreciate it.)
======
audidude
I love the g_test_* stuff in libglib. It can handle various types of tests
(slow, fast, perf, etc). Runs them in sub processes. Generates reports. Easy
to use. I also love the assertion helpers included for easy readability of the
errors.

Docs: <http://library.gnome.org/devel/glib/stable/glib-Testing.html> Example:
[http://github.com/chergert/gdatetime/blob/master/gdatetime-t...](http://github.com/chergert/gdatetime/blob/master/gdatetime-
tests.c)

------
nwjsmith
I use minunit. It's _very_ simple (only 3 lines of code), but it get's the job
done.

<http://www.jera.com/techinfo/jtns/jtn002.html>

